# HP Laptop DV6000 Power Problem



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay i have a problem with my hp laptop, firstly i think the battery has some problems since it dies real quick and when tested using the HP battery check it showed problems. Apart from that i have had many problems with the AC Power supply Unit connecting to my Laptop. The tip of the AC input is bent and before i had to keep moving it around till the ring of blue light lit up showing that theres power being charged. But now for some reason when i plug the AC input into my laptop i get no power what so ever, even when i move the tip around which is what i use to do which always ended up working. What could possibly be the problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You could have damaged permanently the DC jack connector. Have it checked and replaced if needed.


----------



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks i will get that checked, will it be pricey to fix do you think? Its a pretty old laptop


----------



## PoppyFunk (Oct 28, 2008)

vinhla92 said:


> Okay i have a problem with my hp laptop, firstly i think the battery has some problems since it dies real quick and when tested using the HP battery check it showed problems. Apart from that i have had many problems with the AC Power supply Unit connecting to my Laptop. The tip of the AC input is bent and before i had to keep moving it around till the ring of blue light lit up showing that theres power being charged. But now for some reason when i plug the AC input into my laptop i get no power what so ever, even when i move the tip around which is what i use to do which always ended up working. What could possibly be the problem?


Hey, I'm new at this, but I have the same laptop. From my experience, the HP battery check wants you to recalibrate your battery often and will show problems if you don't do that. However, I've never done it and my battery is fine. If your battery runs all the way down and then you recharge it, the battery check considers it calibrated (which basically is exactly what the calibration instructions say). When you say "real quick", what do you consider that to be? My battery will last about an hour and a half on high performance, maybe two and a half on power saver. Laptop batteries are not known for their longevity.

As far as the power supply, same thing here. You can either take to a repair shop and have it fixed for about $150-$200 or you can do it yourself for about $35. It DOES involve taking your computer completely apart, which can be a daunting task if you get nervous about that sort of thing. The good thing is that computers are not nearly as fragile as you would think. I have an aspire laptop and a Gateway desktop that are living proof of that (three kids in the house, one is a toddler, drinks spilled on 'puters, keyboard keys missing from the laptop, etc.) Anyway, the service manual is online for the DV6000 and it's very easy to follow directions for the repair. You can order the replacement part online.

All that being said, HP went a long way with helping this problem when they took the jack off the motherboard. Before that, it had a nasty way of arcing and ruining the motherboard. Now, it doesn't do that, so don't let the repair person tell you that you need a new motherboard.

Good luck.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

vinhla92 said:


> Thanks i will get that checked, will it be pricey to fix do you think? Its a pretty old laptop


It depends on the shop. DC jack connections are sold in eBay if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh thanks for the comment, Anyway when i mean real quick i mean around 20-30 mins using the battery it self using the power saving option. PS thanks


----------



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh and about the jack, If the repairman says i need a new motherboard is he telling me a lie? Is The jack not part of the motherboard then?
Could you please tell me where i could find the right resources to see if i could repair this using online resources or such and once again thank you!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this manual as reference on how to open up the laptop. Locate the DC jack. If you notice it's soldered onto the board.


----------



## PoppyFunk (Oct 28, 2008)

vinhla92 said:


> Oh and about the jack, If the repairman says i need a new motherboard is he telling me a lie? Is The jack not part of the motherboard then?
> Could you please tell me where i could find the right resources to see if i could repair this using online resources or such and once again thank you!


No, on the DV6000, the jack is not soldered to the motherboard. It's a separate component entirely. 

If you go to the link Triggerfinger posted, you'll find the repair manual for this laptop. Open the section Removal and Replacement Procedures and then the subsection USB/Power Connector Board. You'll find complete instructions for how to replace it. You DO have to pretty much completely disassemble the computer and like I said before, that can be a pretty nervewracking task itself. But the manual is very clear and if you make yourself notes along the way, draw diagrams of the screws if you have to, it's really very easy. The only tools you'll need are a small screwdriver set (like for glasses) and a 3/8 socket (for two bolts only that they don't even mention in the manual!). Once you get down to the connector, just unplug it, unscrew it, pop the new one in and put everything back together!

The replacement part number depends on what the wattage is on your adapter, but just google HP DV6000 Power Jack Connector and you'll find it. You can buy it from several places and expect to spend from $10 (ebay) up to $65 (direct from HP).

Yep, 30 minutes is very short time for a battery charge, but I'm wondering if maybe it wasn't getting a full charge due to the power problem. I'd fix the jack first and see what you get after that.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

PoppyFunk is right, I checked the manual and it is on a board separate from the mobo. You can find one in eBay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=41


----------



## vinhla92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh thanks i was just wondering, i'll check the manual and i'll try to open the laptop and check some prices of the part and replace it. Oh and lastly thanks for helping !!!!! Your contributions really helped !! Thanksss a million! ray:ray::upset:


----------



## ALiSAuRuS_REx (Dec 2, 2008)

vinhla92 said:


> Oh thanks i was just wondering, i'll check the manual and i'll try to open the laptop and check some prices of the part and replace it. Oh and lastly thanks for helping !!!!! Your contributions really helped !! Thanksss a million! ray:ray::upset:


i have the same laptop, and same problem--were u able to repair it? i read thru the thread and was thinking of buying the part and repairing mine myself too, but i was wondering if it was actually easy enough to attempt myself. it'd be a real downer if i had to send it in for repairs..ive heard so many horror stories bout HP's customer service!


----------



## brokerboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Greetings to all
I'm having a similar issue, only in my case when I plug the power cable in the blue ring around the ac jack lights up. The charging indicator on the front left side of the notebook does not light up nor does it power on. No fan noise, nothing. I have a brand new hp power cable I purchased from staples two days ago. I'm at a complete stand still. 
I suspected the ac jack soldering may have broke but reading the previous posts I've come to find out that the ac jack isn't soldered on the board. I have a special edition dv6 the dv6875se. 
Hp offered to repair for $400! Which I find to be nothing less of insane. Does anyone know what the problem could be?


----------

